# Secret Canon Powershot killer due in a week or two



## sanjosedave (Jun 13, 2012)

In Pogue's NYT article, he writes about how good his pocket Canon is, but reports he will be switching in a couple of weeks when a new camera is introduced, and it won't be a Canon

http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/07/what-pogue-actually-bought/?src=me&ref=technology


----------



## kapanak (Jun 17, 2012)

He has clarified that it was the Sony DSC-RX100 he was talking about. Look under the comments of that article. 

http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/07/what-pogue-actually-bought/?comments#permid=90

http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/07/what-pogue-actually-bought/?comments#permid=132

Sorry to burst your bubble


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jun 17, 2012)

kapanak said:


> He has clarified that it was the Sony DSC-RX100 he was talking about. Look under the comments of that article.
> 
> http://pogue.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/06/07/what-pogue-actually-bought/?comments#permid=90
> 
> ...


 
I think the title can be read two ways, it was obviously intended to indicate that the camera would obsolete the Canon Powershot cameras. Part of the problem is that its posted in the Canon rumors forum and not the third party forum.

Personally, I am a bit shy of Sony, even if they come out with a really good concept, they give poor support, and totally abandon the product as soon as a replacement model shows up, or after about 2 years. Repairs cost more than a new camera. Its just hard for me to think that they are a serious camera company, but they are improving, so who knows, in 10 or 20 years, they might convince a few pro's.


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> kapanak said:
> 
> 
> > He has clarified that it was the Sony DSC-RX100 he was talking about. Look under the comments of that article.
> ...



you forgot silly proprietry mountings and media formats

memory stick bleh :
and their flash mounts


----------



## briansquibb (Jun 22, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > kapanak said:
> ...



Sony make radios and TVs dont they ??? ??? ???


----------



## Bennymiata (Jun 25, 2012)

And radio controlled dogs! ;D


----------



## Wilmark (Jun 30, 2012)

*Sony RX100*

Interesting article on New York Times

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/06/28/technology/personaltech/a-pocket-camera-even-pro-photographers-can-love-state-of-the-art.html?partner=rssnyt&emc=rss#comments

"If you want to know what “huge sensor” and “big aperture” mean in the real world, stop reading and savor my annotated slide show of sample photos"

Do you agree with this guy, the Sony RX100 can be a second camera for a pro? Under what circumstances? 
I have read a few of this guys articles, he's not doesnt appear to be the serious photographic type, more an enthusiasts. I notices he closed off comments after two days of his articles. I looked at the galleries - i dont see any examples of low light shots or pleasing bokeh. "Rivaling the pros" So what do you say gimmick or serious camera? And for $650? I say gimmick.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Jul 6, 2012)

The RX100 looks great. But then so did the f828.. the a900...

Where are they now?

I use sony ENG cameras, dsr's, dvw's. Don't know if I really entirely trust there consumer ranges. 

I still remember the massive Sony CCD failure of a few years back (which also affected Canon powershots) and despite what DXO fanboys might say, I'm glad Canon make their own sensors.

Canon will have their mirrorless out by the time the Sony is in the shops. Lets see what folk buy.


----------



## Rienzphotoz (Aug 22, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > kapanak said:
> ...


----------



## pdirestajr (Aug 22, 2012)

Sony = Walkman


----------



## Gman (Sep 2, 2012)

I am glad I returned to this thread because it's now the first of September and Canon have not yet come up with any competition to the RX100, not only that but we now have the Nikon Coolpix P7700 for Canon to compete with - almost a clone of the Canon Powershot G12 but with upgraded sensor, now CMOS and a much better zoom lens. Unfortunately not due to be released until the last week in September. Almost the same size and weight as the G12 - not like the big brother G1X.

I had been very tempted by the Sony RX100 with it's larger sensor but having read this I do wonder about buying a new camera just before an important holiday when I expect to take lots of photos. If Sony''s service is as bad as I read here and I end up with a bummer then like some folks have said it will be an expensive door stop and it is a lot more expensive than the promised Nikon P7700. Not only that but imagine trying to get service when in Japan when it was bought in Europe.

If Canon doesn't bring out a Sony/Nikon killer by Photokina I suspect I am going to be tempted to buy the Canon G12 clone, the Nikon P7700. of course it will also depend on whether I can get my mits on one before I go away at the beginning of October.!


----------



## GuardianFlash (Sep 10, 2012)

Gman said:


> I am glad I returned to this thread because it's now the first of September and Canon have not yet come up with any competition to the RX100, not only that but we now have the Nikon Coolpix P7700 for Canon to compete with - almost a clone of the Canon Powershot G12 but with upgraded sensor, now CMOS and a much better zoom lens. Unfortunately not due to be released until the last week in September. Almost the same size and weight as the G12 - not like the big brother G1X.
> 
> I had been very tempted by the Sony RX100 with it's larger sensor but having read this I do wonder about buying a new camera just before an important holiday when I expect to take lots of photos. If Sony''s service is as bad as I read here and I end up with a bummer then like some folks have said it will be an expensive door stop and it is a lot more expensive than the promised Nikon P7700. Not only that but imagine trying to get service when in Japan when it was bought in Europe.
> 
> If Canon doesn't bring out a Sony/Nikon killer by Photokina I suspect I am going to be tempted to buy the Canon G12 clone, the Nikon P7700. of course it will also depend on whether I can get my mits on one before I go away at the beginning of October.!


A successor to the S100 will be announced in 4-5 days. I had both the S100 and RX100. I actually liked to S100 better. The RX100 was more bulky. Despite a bigger sensor from Sony, I preferred the images from the S100. The RX100's ISO performance is only a slight better. It's hard to tell with the naked eye. Anyways, I eventually sold the RX100 on craigslist.


----------



## Gman (Sep 10, 2012)

GuardianFlash said:


> Gman said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad I returned to this thread because it's now the first of September and Canon have not yet come up with any competition to the RX100, not only that but we now have the Nikon Coolpix P7700 for Canon to compete with - almost a clone of the Canon Powershot G12...
> ...


I suppose worst comes to the worst, I could always get a heavily discounted G12 if the new Gxx is not available by the time I go away?


----------



## drolo61 (Sep 10, 2012)

why on earth do they squeeze 20 Mio pix on what really looks a decently sized sensor.
12 would have improved noise a lot, and if you compare picture sharpness off center, Oly XZ-1 looks pretty decent to me. A better lens on the G1X or a lager sensor behind Zuiko Glass will do the trick for me.


----------

